# Caravan Valeting Price Query?



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, Had a guy ring earlier and ask about prices to clean his caravan. Its a static 12ftx36ft.
Never done anything of this size before and was asking you guys opinions on prices? Its 40miles away from me aswell.
Cheers people


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

The safest way to price it would be an hourly rate.

So, whatever you charge by the hour.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers, That is what I was thinking, Looked at a couple of caravan valeting websites and some charge £3.50-£4.50 per foot length wise.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

my dads just asked for a quote from a chap who will ....in my dads words

clean the caravan, use some stuff to strip it of something and then apply a supaguard finish

£180 on a single axle tourer


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very time consuming doing caravans as you've to factor in keep moving and going up and down steps every few feet - really eats into the time, so bear that in mind if you were calculating a fixed price based on how long you think it'll take you.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

My parents have a Hobby motorhome like this -










It takes me a week to give it a simple (2 bucket) wash and wax.

As these things tend to stand around for a long time, they get lots of moss, water staining and horrible black water lines off canopies and door edges.

Most of the caravan shows sell a great big brush on a stick to clean them. This seems to be the preffered method.

I dont agree with this. Its a painted finish just like a car. It should be given the same treatment as a car.

My parents come back this week. I'm setting aside two weeks to detail it.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

npinks said:


> my dads just asked for a quote from a chap who will ....in my dads words
> 
> clean the caravan, use some stuff to strip it of something and then apply a supaguard finish
> 
> £180 on a single axle tourer


I f the guy in question is from Wakey then he does have approval from Supagard, i think his name is Tony.

If its the same as I was told about last week he is in line to be the main outlet in Supagards caravan cleaning and protection service as I will be their only approved detailer in the uk should everything be passed shortly, there are however loads out there that assume recognition but in fact are not recognised by Supagard as they deal with main dealerships with the exception of 2 + me all being well.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive done a caravan before, never again thanks :lol: 

i soaked it in G101 for about 5 minutes (filled my 8L sprayer up twice to do this) blasted it off, resprayed g101 again, and then snowfoamed in a tfr :lol: and then brush washed the bad boy. took me just over 3 hours in total iirc. and i charged him £50


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

npinks said:


> my dads just asked for a quote from a chap who will ....in my dads words
> 
> clean the caravan, use some stuff to strip it of something and then apply a supaguard finish
> 
> £180 on a single axle tourer


It makes you think though....

I've been quoted £300 upwards to get my car pro detailed.

I wonder what they do for £180 on a vehicle several times bigger (and taller!) than a car?

£180 sounds awfully cheap for something so big and so awkward to work on.

Caravans are painted like a car. Some of them are worth as much as a good car.

Is this guy going to use a rotary or DA?...Is he going to use Sonus, 3M or Megs?..Which pads is he going to use?...what wax is he going to finish with?

....Or is he going to use a Karcher and a Vikan on a stick?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

as they would in a bmw dealership only presumably actually apply the Supagard, it a valet not a detail, the guy will most probably clean it in his normal routine then apply maybe the bronze or silver package that Supagard supply.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

So if its full of swirls etc etc etc... none of these will be worked on or corrected?

Do your customers know no defects will be corrected?

Why not just buy yourself a karcher for £60 from Lidl and a vikan and jet it yourself?

I'm not pulling you down (or supaguard) but as we both know, the finish is in the prep.

These things are covered in PAINT. Shouldnt you be treating it with the care and detail it requires?

If there is limited prep involved then the finish is going to be.......?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

what you getting at me for, its the dealerships that do it like that, i am just expressing how they do it, i have offered my "DETAILING" service to Supagard as I have pointed out to them the way a detailer works would be beneficial for their product.

I do not work in the way you have stated above, but some do, and yes you are right it is all in the prep, hence my approach to Supagard.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

phobia said:


> what you getting at me for, its the dealerships that do it like that, i am just expressing how they do it, i have offered my "DETAILING" service to Supagard as I have pointed out to them the way a detailer works would be beneficial for their product.
> 
> I do not work in the way you have stated above, but some do, and yes you are right it is all in the prep, hence my approach to Supagard.


phobia,

Honestly mate, I'm not getting at you or supaguard.

It was a broad question really. It wasnt directed at you personally!!

I've been to a few of the motorhome shows and caravans shows with my parents. I am totally disgusted with the products they offer to 'care for' and 'clean' these vehicles that cost anywhere between £40,000 and £250,000

If I bought a vehicle for £250,000 (thats McLaren F1 money!!) I wouldnt be using a Vikan on a stick to clean it :doublesho

I see paint. I see a very expensive vehicle. It needs love and care and _LOTS_ of prep. I had to drag my Dad away from the Vikan-on-a-stick stand.

I could take my car to the local hand car wash and they would make it look 'shiny' for a while. They charge £6.00

Do you see what I'm saying mate.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

yes I see what your saying, but to fully detail something of that size whoever did would basically charge the going rate of £30 an hour and seriously to do one like you would do a car would take some labour, wouldnt like to put a figure on it but when it can take over 30 hours, sometimes double that to do a motor you can probably work out it's gonna cost a fortune


----------

